# New Tank Help



## KJurgelewicz (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a fairly new tank (26 Gallon), only about 3 weeks old. Tried to cycle with fish because I didn't know any better. After reading about the cycle, began changing about 1/3 of the water every other day. I started testing the water everyday, Ammonia never got above .5 ppm. I never saw any sign of nitrites, but nitrates were hanging around 5.0 ppm. 

There were 4 fish in the tank, 2 Tiger Barbs (was planning on adding more), 1 Pleco and 1 Red Tailed Shark. About a week ago, one of the Tiger barbs got Ick. I began treating the whole tank with API Super Ick Cure. I took the filter media out. I also turned the temperature up to about 82 degrees. Then treated once, waited 48 hours, treated a second time then 48 hours later I changed out about 1/3 of the water. 

Now both Tiger Barbs and the Pleco are dead. Tested the water again, Ammonia is still at .5 ppm and no nitrites and 5.0 ppm nitrates. 

The Red Tailed Shark also has Ick now and all he does is hide behind the filter. Today I added some salt (less then the recommended does for freshwater tanks) following the advice of the local fish store and changed about 50% of the water. I also put the filter media back in. I am obviously not going to add anymore fish, but I want to save the Red Tailed Shark and finish the cycle as best I can. 

What can I do to improve my situation? Is it too late to add Tetra Start Smart? Should I treat for Ick again, or has it already fallen off the Red Tailed Shark and all I see is open wounds (He has had it for about 3 days now)?

Any help would be appreciated?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

1st.Tiger barbs need 55 gallons for a school to be kept.
2nd.Red tailed sharks can reach 7 in.You should NEVER keep them in anything smaller than 55 gallons.
3rd.You can try to add salt to get rid of the ich.
4th.Raise the temp. to around 85 degrees F.


----------



## KJurgelewicz (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks. I am not doing a school of tiger barbs anymore now. I will be getting a bigger tank after I move so I'm not worried about the red tailed shark growing cause that will be in a few months. I just want to get this tank cured and cycle so I can use the items in the tank to seed the new one down the road.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can always add safe start or other "cycle" helper bacteria-in-a-bottle product. Ich can last 14 days or more depending on strain and temperature. You always have to beware of secondary infections. The woulds left by ich can be infected by bacteria. 

Focus on getting the fish healthy and keeping the water clean by changing it. Trying to cycle while medicating, pulling carbon in and out, playing with the temp and salinity, is a losing battle. Go ahead and use the safe start, but realize you will probably have to repeat it once things get stabilized.

Don't put used anything from an ich tank back without sterilizing. Wash, bleach or boil decor or bath in ich meds, just throw out media and get new. You don't want to give ich back to the tank you have just cleared it out of.


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

also, if you take out the shark for a while or it dies, you can set the temperature up a lot higher for 2 days and it should kill all the ick, like if you set it to 90 it should kill it but be careful when you are starting it again and if you want to make sure its gone, get a cheap healthy fish that you can see is healthy, and put it there for 1 week or 2 and see if it stays alright, i would get something you would add to your bigger tank later on so you dont have to worry about having an unwanted fish


----------



## KJurgelewicz (Oct 5, 2011)

The shark did die on Sunday, I had the water tested. Everything was ok except ammonia was a little high at .5ppm, although they said that would kill the fish.

I did 2 more doses of the ick medicine on the empty tank, took out all the decorations and let them dry. Took out the filter media and trashed. And had my filter all the way up, which only got to about 84-86 F. 

Its been 4 days now and 2 more doses of ick treatment. The lady at the LFS told me to go ahead and change about 50% of the water and thoroughly vaccum the gravel and add 2-4 fish. Does this sound like a good idea to you guys or do you have any additional suggestions?

I was going to put the decorations back in while I have the water low, they have been dry for 4 days, could Ick still be on them? 

Also I am going to Tetra Safe Start as well. A friend of mine also recommended I think it was Stress Coat to boost the slime coat of the new fish, does this sound like a good idea as well?


----------



## KJurgelewicz (Oct 5, 2011)

Also while researching Start Smart, I found Seachem Stability. Anyone have experience with either? Which one works better? I know they are not going to instantly cycle the tank, but anything that helps is worth it.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

I've never used either but have heard good things about both of those. Follow the instructions EXACTLY!. Dont add anymore fish until ammonia is 0.


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

im sorry about the shark =[ and it seems like its going to be ok, but be careful when adding more fish, dont add too many at once, good luck!


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

seachem stability i swear by it. also DECONTAMINATE YOUR TANK AND DECORATIONS!!!

that means boiling, bleaching or soaking in ick meds.

taking things out of water and letting them dry out doesn't count


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I have cycled several tanks with Stability. Now I just use water and filter media from my old tanks, but Stability has worked well for me in the past.

Like they mentioned above, turn the heater up all the way and let the tank heat up for a week. Take the decorations and drop them in a mix of 1 part bleach to 4 parts water for 15 minutes. Make sure you rinse the decorations off until the chlorine smell is completely gone.


----------

